# Thanksgiving Wishes...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That's the way almost all turkeys used to look. Here's one more postcard...


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

and one more...hmmm, I wonder if Barbie will show up this year?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Please don't ruin this moment with Barbie. 

Happy Thanksgiving to you and the crew.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Please don't ruin this moment with Barbie.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you and the crew.


Nah, Barbie said she couldn't make it this year but Bigfoot is available...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's not Bigfoot, that's a gorilla.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

King Kong's son?
Happy Thanksgiving yall!


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving everybody.


----------

